# Gas attack



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi
As we are shortly going to be travelling from UK to Spain in our motorhome, I would like to ask, how many of you have actually been attacked with gas, I am hearing story of gas attacks and they worry me, but I have not actually spoke to anyone who it has happened to, so I would like anyone who has actually been attacked, if they will, to us about it, then I can work out the true reality of the situation, as there are over 20k members on here, i thought i might be able to get a better picture this way
Thanks all


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

julie798 said:


> Hi
> As we are shortly going to be travelling from UK to Spain in our motorhome, I would like to ask, how many of you have actually been attacked with gas, I am hearing story of gas attacks and they worry me, but I have not actually spoke to anyone who it has happened to, so I would like anyone who has actually been attacked, if they will, to us about it, then I can work out the true reality of the situation, as there are over 20k members on here, i thought i might be able to get a better picture this way
> Thanks all


Congratulations on the first gas question of 2008. I think you may have trouble finding anyone who has been gassed as they would be in heaven now so we are really looking for people that were nearly gassed and I think very few if any on here. SOmetimes I wish someone would gas me so we could at least know for definate this is a fact of life or Urban legend.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

It's a myth. I saw something from an expert that they would need so much gas they would need a tanker with them. I'm writing this in Spain now and i would say to you, it's far safer than the UK. Get going and get a life.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well, well, well - it's been a long time coming!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I absolutely refuse to read this topic any further  :lol: :lol: 

geoff


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Urban Myths

IMHO it's about insurance claims.

However I did hear that my best friend's Aunty's next door neighbour's son.................................................

Ian 8)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

julie798 said:


> how many of you have actually been attacked with gas


Exceptional - you are nominated for the Wind-Up prize.  Nice one - whiles away these short, cold, wet winter days.......

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

asprn said:


> Exceptional - you are nominated for the Wind-Up prize.  Nice one - whiles away these short, cold, wet winter days.......
> 
> Dougie.


Don't knock it Dougie - it does us a favour.

Saves having to look for opportunities to take the P.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

camperian said:


> ..........
> 
> However I did hear that my best friend's Aunty's next door neighbour's son.................................................
> 
> Ian 8)


Yeh, I heard it from the same source .... my mate is married to his uncle's postman who delivers the post to his milkman and apparently, he was sleeping in a layby after having downed a few bottles of French plonk and woke up to find he'd been gassed and robbed - you've go to feel sorry for these people.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tonyt said:


> ...woke up to find he'd been gassed


I had a bad gas attack last night, and nearly didn't wake up.

Dougie.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

It happened to a friend of mine. He's sure it was a women because while she was robbing him she gave him a rather nasty rash as well.


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> I absolutely refuse to read this topic any further  :lol: :lol:
> 
> geoff


I haven't even read it this far

oops


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

asprn said:


> I had a bad gas attack last night, and nearly didn't wake up.
> Dougie.


Now there's a coincidence - so did I. 8O

No problem waking up though, but the wife wouldn't tell me why she had jabbed me in the ribs.

Wouldn't speak to me at all, come to think of it. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

i'm not worried - leave a candle burning overnight if you are really worried - at least that way when the gas ignites it'll be a very fast death

n.b. leaving a candle burning in reality is much more dangerous than taking the risk of a gas attack - don't try this one 

Mark


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Velvettones said:


> i'm not worried - leave a candle burning overnight if you are really worried - at least that way when the gas ignites it'll be a very fast death
> 
> n.b. leaving a candle burning in reality is much more dangerous than taking the risk of a gas attack - don't try this one
> 
> Mark


Asprn / Zebedee (see above)

How's that for a cheap leg wax for the missus?


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

I wonder why people don't do a quick Google and get the expert replies from anaesthetists and others?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

dbh1961 said:


> Asprn / Zebedee (see above)
> How's that for a cheap leg wax for the missus?


Only one candle? His missus must have slimmer legs than mine! :?



Auchmill said:


> I wonder why people don't do a quick Google and get the expert replies from anaesthetists and others?


Because it's a lot more fun this way!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Auchmill said:


> I wonder why people don't do a quick Google and get the expert replies from anaesthetists and others?


'Cos it's far more fun to ask the question here, and watch the replies come in. 

Gerald


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Agree with you auchmill. However, there is sosmething rather comforting getting such well worn questions - means continental hols. are not too far away


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Velvettones said:


> leave a candle burning overnight


I recommend four candles.

Dougie.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

so here's the link to the Royal college of Anaesthetists:-

RCOA statement


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> so here's the link to the Royal college of Anaesthetists:-
> 
> RCOA statement


Aaaww Mike, you've spoiled it now.

Never let the truth get in the way of a good P-take.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> Velvettones said:
> 
> 
> > leave a candle burning overnight
> ...


is that four candles or fork handles.

Olley


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

asprn said:


> Velvettones said:
> 
> 
> > leave a candle burning overnight
> ...


And a plug


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bognormike said:


> RCOA statement


Pah! What do they know? Have any of them even been in a motorhome? No? There you go then. Take what they say with a sniff of ether :roll:

Gerald


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I intend to always leave all the doors open, then if they try to gas me it just escapes out of the door.

I bet they will use tons of gas trying, never realising it is coming straight out of the open door, what plonkers. :lol: 

I think there's a flaw in this plan. :?: 

olley


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Julie798, or can I call you Julie  

You will gather there is a great deal of scepiticism on here and elsewhere about these reports :roll: . There is no doubt that people get robbed in their motorhomes (and caravans and cars and trucks), but it is most unlikely (for the reasons stated in the RCOA report) that anaesthetic gases have been used. 
The main thing NOT to do is park up for the night on an Autoroute / Autostrada service area - These are the places that robberies have taken place - go off the Autoroute & find an Aire or campsite, or even park up in a village away from the main route. 
Don't worry about it, and if you don't feel safe, move on. :wink:


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*gas*

Sorry if some of you do not like me asking a age old question, I have read the link you added, but people still insist that it isn't so, so I was asking merely to see if someone would like to disagree with the scientist, maybe you would be better not to read a heading, such as gas, if you already know the content and feel you need to put down the poster, that way we will both be happy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: gas*



julie798 said:


> Sorry if some of you do not like me asking a age old question, I have read the link you added, but people still insist that it isn't so, so I was asking merely to see if someone would like to disagree with the scientist, maybe you would be better not to read a heading, such as gas, if you already know the content and feel you need to put down the poster, that way we will both be happy


Julie - no one was trying to put you down. I realise that your question was serious, but unfotunately this is one of those questions that keeps cropping up from time to time, and has caused furious on-forum arguments (please don't tell us you're thinking of towing with an A-frame, 'cos that's another one :wink: ).

You're right, there are conflicting reports, sometimes made with one eye on the insurance claim form, where being robbed by gassing results in a higher payout that without gas. But Mike's link to the RCOA is the definitive statement, I think, and since it was made, we've heard very little.

I'm sorry if you were put off by the responses - MHF has been a strange place this morning, and there has been an 'end of term' air about the place, with very little being taken seriously. Your concern is understandable, but you should have no fears as long as you follow BognorMike's guidelines, just above your post.

Apologies for any offence.

gerald


----------



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

When we were caravanners,some 4 to 5 years ago,we stayed overnight at an aire near Macon.At about 2 am a local PC advised us we should move on as there were"Bandits" in the area.We were filling up with diesel when a geordie lad filling up at the next pump told me someone had tried to fill his caravan with gas!He really did seem very shook up about this so I believe something serious must have happened.That is the nearest I have come to a Gas attack in 10 years of touring France,and we have stayed on aires on many occasions.However nowadays we book onto sites even for 1 night....just in case.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Julie,

never mind, this is nothing personal against you! :wink: 

It's just that this topic has really gone over the top several times already over the past years. Just use the forum's search function and enter "gas attack". Then you will understand the reactions. 

Maybe we should put something into the FAQs to warn unsuspecting newbies?

Best Regards,
Gerhard

P.S: And I had sworn not to reply in gas attack threads anymore...  :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: gas*



julie798 said:


> Sorry if some of you do not like me asking a age old question


Julie,

As Gerald has said, it's simply a case of your post being in the wrong place at the wrong time.  I was the instigator of the non-serious replies, and I likewise had no intention of putting you down - in fact, I did think that your question was a wind-up, as its timing was perfect, sitting as it does alongside other old chestnut topics today which have indeed degenerated (or elevated) into not being allowed to end up in their usual place of vitriol.



geraldandannie said:


> there has been an 'end of term' air about the place, with very little being taken seriously


Indeed, and what a little breeze of fresh air it's been. No-one's even biting properly on my Most Annoying Occupations thread. 

Got any hoes?

Dougie.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

And please do not burst my bubble by disclosing that you really are a non-white, not fully equipped with all limbs, non-male, non-heterosexual person, who is not on benefits and legal aid and is not fighting a deportation order and has never heard of the Human Rights Act.

Oh, and doesn't live in the London Borough of Wandsworth.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

pippin said:


> And please do not burst my bubble by disclosing that you really are a ..............


What the? Who's that aimed at? 8O

Dougie.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Nobody really, I just had to get it off my chest.

A topic about gas attacks seemed as suitable a place as any.

Actually, on that topic, why is it that anaesthetists always give you an injection first 
(count to ten: one, two, three, four........ I never get any further) 
before administering the gas?

Because the gas on its own would have you fighting and retching because it is so awful.

Perhaps these robbers sneak in with a hypodermic needle first.

Must remember to look for a tiny puncture wound next time it happens to me on that Spanish Autoruta.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> Perhaps these robbers sneak in with a hypodermic needle first.
> 
> Must remember to look for a tiny puncture wound next time it happens to me on that Spanish Autoruta.


oh no, this could run & run :roll:


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

hoes, Dougie?

You mean panty hose?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Four candles -no fork handles

plugs - what size - 13 amp - for bathroom - rubber plugs

hose - no hoes - no letter o's

p's - no not letter p's - tins of peas

etc etc

the Ronnie Barker sketch just sold for £48 million at auction

Geoff


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Bill Hooks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

'scuse me, folks.....off topic :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

StAubyns said:


> the Ronnie Barker sketch just sold for £48 million at auction


 8O  Seriously???

Gerald

Edit:


Bognormike said:


> off topic


Sorry, Mike


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Free!

In a hardware shop. Ronnie Corbett is behind the counter, wearing a warehouse jacket. He has just finished serving a customer.

CORBETT (muttering): There you are. Mind how you go.
(Ronnie Barker enters the shop, wearing a scruffy tank-top and beanie)
BARKER:	Four Candles!
CORBETT: Four Candles?
BARKER: Four Candles.
(Ronnie Corbett makes for a box, and gets out four candles. He places them on the counter)
BARKER: No, four candles!
CORBETT (confused): Well there you are, four candles!
BARKER: No, fork 'andles! 'Andles for forks!
(Ronnie Corbett puts the candles away, and goes to get a fork handle. He places it onto the counter)
CORBETT (muttering): Fork handles. Thought you said 'four candles!' (more clearly) Next?
BARKER: Got any plugs?
CORBETT: Plugs. What kind of plugs?
BARKER: A rubber one, bathroom.
(Ronnie Corbett gets out a box of bath plugs, and places it on the counter)
CORBETT (pulling out two different sized plugs): What size?
BARKER: Thirteen amp!
CORBETT (muttering): It's electric bathroom plugs, we call them, in the trade. Electric bathroom plugs!
(He puts the box away, gets out another box, and places on the counter an electric plug, then puts the box away)
BARKER: Saw tips!
CORBETT: Sore tips? (he doesn't know what he means) What d'you want? Ointment, or something like that?
BARKER: No, saw tips for covering saws.
CORBETT: Oh, haven't got any, haven't got any. (he mutters) Comin' in, but we haven' got any. Next?
BARKER: 'O's!
CORBETT: 'Hoes?'
BARKER: 'O's.
(He goes to get a hoe, and places it on the counter)
BARKER: No, 'O's!
CORBETT 'Hose' I thought you said 'Hoes! (he takes the hoe back, and gets a hose, whilst muttering) When you said 'Hose', I thought you said 'Hoes!'
(He places the hose onto the counter)
BARKER: No, 'O's!
CORBETT (confused for a moment): O's? Oh, you mean panty hose, panty hose! (he picks up a pair of tights from beside him)
BARKER: No, no, 'O's! 'O's for the gate. Mon repose! 'O's! Letter O's!
CORBETT (finally realising): Letter O's! (muttering) You had me going there!
(He climbs up a stepladder, gets a box down, puts the ladder away, and takes the box to the counter, and searches through it for letter O's)
CORBETT: How many d'you want?
BARKER: Two.
(Ronnie Corbett leaves two letter O's on the counter, then takes the box back, gets the ladder out again, puts the box away, climbs down the ladder, and puts the ladder away, then returns to the counter)
CORBETT: Yes, next?
BARKER: Got any P's?
CORBETT (fed up): For Gawd' sake, why didn' you bleedin' tell me that while I was up there then? I'm up and down the shop already, it's up and down the bleedin' shop all the time. (He gets the ladder out, climbs up and gets the box of letters down, then puts the ladder away) Honestly, I've got all this shop, I ain't got any help, it's worth it we plan things. (He puts the box on the counter, and gets out some letter P's) How many d'you want?
BARKER: No! Tins of peas. Three tins of peas!
CORBETT: You're 'avin' me on, ain't ya, yer 'avin' me on?
BARKER: I'm not!
(Ronnie Corbett dumps the box under the counter, and gets three tins of peas)
CORBETT (placing the tins on the counter): Next?
BARKER: Got any pumps?
CORBETT (getting really fed up): 'And pumps, foot pumps? Come on!
BARKER (surprised he has to ask): Foot pumps!
CORBETT (muttering, as he goes down the shop): Foot pumps. See a foot pump? (He sees one, and picks it up) Tidy up in 'ere.
(He puts the pump down on the counter)
BARKER: No, pumps fer ya feet! Brown pumps, size nine!
CORBETT (almost at breaking point): You are 'avin' me on, you are definitely 'avin' me on!
BARKER (not taking much notice of Corbett's mood): I'm not!
CORBETT: You are 'avin' me on! (He takes back the pump, and gets a pair of brown foot pumps out of a drawer, and places them on the counter) Next?
BARKER: Washers!
CORBETT (really close to breaking point): What, dishwashers, floor washers, car washers, windscreen washers, back scrubbers, lavatory cleaners? Floor washers?
BARKER: 'Alf inch washers!
CORBETT: Oh, tap washers, tap washers? (He finally breaks, and makes to confiscate his list) Look, I've had just about enough of this, give us that list. (He mutters) I'll get it all myself! (Reading through the list) What's this? What's that? Oh that does it! That just about does it! I have just about had it! (calling through to the back) Mr. Jones! You come out and serve this customer please, I have just about had enough of 'im. (Mr. Jones comes out, and Ronnie Corbett shows him the list) Look what 'e's got on there! Look what 'e's got on there!
JONES (who goes to a drawer with a towel hanging out of it, and opens it): Right! How many would ya like? One or two?
(He removes the towel to reveal the label on the drawer - 'Bill hooks'!)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bognormike said:


> 'scuse me, folks.....off topic :roll:


 *YAWN* 

Don't forget we pay your wages. :twisted:

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

dbh1961 said:


> hoes, Dougie? You mean panty hose?


No - *'ose*....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'll kick you all from the thread if you don't start talking about gas attacks.............. 8O :roll:  .

Sorry Julie798, it's really been one of those days...


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bognormike said:


> I'll kick you all from the thread if you don't start talking about gas attacks


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Apologies to all concerned   

Julie798 - I suppose the answer to your question (so far at least) is that no-one has any personal, direct, experience of gas attacks.

The rumours have been done to death on here, and the general view is that they don't happen.

I think that, the day that definitive proof is found, it will make national news. Until then, be like the rest of us - wary of attacks of any sort, but not paranoid.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

dbh1961 said:


> .......but not paranoid.


Did he say *paranoid*??? :leftfighter1:


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Gas*

Thanks everyone
I take it then. no one has ever been gassed, after all LOL


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I HAVE BEEN THE VICTIM OF A GAS ATTACK!

Yes really! It happened on xmas night. I was sleeping in my own bed even. 

I have since told my wife that if she eats brussels sprouts again, she can sleep in the spare room, either that, or i will jump in the van and drive to the nearest layby where the air is purer.


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

OH pleeeeeeez God, not again!!!!
How about a New Year resolution? No more posts about gas attacks, even in jest!! :bad-words:


----------



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

My ex girlfriend and I were in the van one night when we were gas attacked. I first knew about it from a rumble from her stomach and then they let the gas in - it came in so hard that the bed sheets wafted by her side.

It was incredible - the gas was so powerful I had to exit the van in a state of confusion leaving all the doors open and the keys inside. I assume do to the nature of the gas that the robbers had to run away as well because by the time I was able to gather my senses there was no one left apart from my girlfriend who was unable to wake and in fact "slept" through it - I assume the gas had some anaesthetic effect.

incidentally she had no recollection of any of it which is backed up by the stories you hear. 

I have now got an alarm fitted which is good as we had I had a close call while travelling to Cornwall on a VERY hot day once when my father had been using the van the week before. Fortunatly the gas was sneaked in through the toilet - on opening the hatch I nearly died and was forced to exit the van in a hurry again - a near miss I say !

jon


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Gas*



julie798 said:


> I take it then. no one has ever been gassed, after all LOL


You can probably take that as a confirmatory No. 

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Gas*



julie798 said:


> Thanks everyone
> I take it then. no one has ever been gassed, after all LOL


Hi Julie

The Royal College of Anaesthetists are pretty convincing, and in reply to your earlier post I certainly don't feel qualified to challenge their findings. 8O

Sorry you took the banter as an affront to yourself. It certainly wasn't meant that way. It was mostly just boys being - well, boys! As others have said, if you had read the interminable hot air (hot gas?) that has been posted here in the recent past you would have understood today's reaction. (I did look at your joining date before adding my nonsense, as did the others I've no doubt - for fear of upsetting a very new member. Like Dougie however, I must admit I also thought it was a well-timed wind up.) 

Cheers


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

julie798 said:


> Hi
> As we are shortly going to be travelling from UK to Spain in our motorhome, I would like to ask, how many of you have actually been attacked with gas, I am hearing story of gas attacks and they worry me, but I have not actually spoke to anyone who it has happened to, so I would like anyone who has actually been attacked, if they will, to us about it, then I can work out the true reality of the situation, as there are over 20k members on here, i thought i might be able to get a better picture this way
> Thanks all


I think you should pay more attention to danger spots on the way down which very often are, Aires (Service Stations) in France and Spain often near large cities that are ideal places to be robbed. Do not leave your van out of your line of sight if you stop for a meal at an aires and I would advise never use service stations where you have to walk across a bridge to the other side of the motorway on sometimes above the motorway to shop or feed. They often have youths with mobile phones, one of which will follow you and when you are sitting down to eat, ring his mates and they know they will not be disturbed until the next phone call from him leaving themselves acres of time to clear the area.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pusser said:


> I think you should pay more attention to danger spots on the way down which very often are, Aires (Service Stations) in France and Spain often near large cities that are ideal places to be robbed. Do not leave your van out of your line of sight if you stop for a meal at an aires and I would advise never use service stations where you have to walk across a bridge to the other side of the motorway on sometimes above the motorway to shop or feed. They often have youths with mobile phones, one of which will follow you and when you are sitting down to eat, ring his mates and they know they will not be disturbed until the next phone call from him leaving themselves acres of time to clear the area.


Well done Pusser. You have redeemed us all. :roll: :roll:

This is far more sensible advice than worrying about gas attacks. This one almost certainly does happen, and not only to motorhomes!

Good man!


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Sad, very sad. Beware of all foreign looking people and there filthy foreign food. Be sure to take at least a months supply of pot noodles and baked beans or you will be sat on one of there filthy foreign toilets until you get back to Dover.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DollarYen said:


> . Be sure to take at least a months supply of pot noodles and baked beans or you will be sat on one of there filthy foreign toilets until you get back to Dover.


I thought this was the whole point of having a motorhome...so we could eat baked beans and pot noodles and not have to sit on one of those filty foreign toilets ? :wink: :wink:

G


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I thought this was the whole point of having a motorhome...so we could eat baked beans and pot noodles and not have to sit on one of those filty foreign toilets ? :wink: :wink:
> 
> G


I agree and as for talking to them well!! half of them can't speak proper english.

Olley


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

olley said:


> I agree and as for talking to them well!! half of them can't speak proper english.
> Olley


Like the coach tour courier in Thailand who kept pointing out of the window and banging on about "_Rots ahh flute ahh wichy tee boo_."

It took ages before we realised he was talking about the "_Lots of fruit and vegetables_" grown there.

Must admit his English was a lot better than our Thai though.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Pusser. You have redeemed us all. :roll: :roll:
> ...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Pusser said:
> ...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_I agree and as for talking to them well!! half of them can't speak proper english.
_

Well they should write to the British government then who will pay for lessons for them.................

stew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> Well they should write to the British government then who will pay for lessons for them...


Steady...........


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Having read the RCOA report I would agree that anaesthetic gas being used to render a van occupier unconsciousness is unlikely.

Oxygen in air is at about 21%. If this level is lowered by just a few %, a person can become unconscious. It would be easy & ceap to displace 5 - 10 % of a vans atmoshere with Nitrogen as this has the similar Vapour Density as air.

Volume of a van 4 x 3 x 2 metres 24 cubic meteres = 24,000 litres. 5% = 1200 litres, this is well within the cylinder capacity of a single medium sized compresssed gas nitrogen cylinder.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

thegreatpan said:


> Oxygen in air is at about 21%. If this level is lowered ............displace 5 - 10 % of .......... Volume of a van 4 x 3 x 2 metres 24 ...........


 :blah5: :blah5: :blah5: :blah5: :blah5: :blah5: :blah5: :blah5:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

thegreatpan said:


> Having read the RCOA report I would agree that anaesthetic gas being used to render a van occupier unconsciousness is unlikely.
> 
> Oxygen in air is at about 21%. If this level is lowered by just a few %, a person can become unconscious. It would be easy & ceap to displace 5 - 10 % of a vans atmoshere with Nitrogen as this has the similar Vapour Density as air.
> 
> Volume of a van 4 x 3 x 2 metres 24 cubic meteres = 24,000 litres. 5% = 1200 litres, this is well within the cylinder capacity of a single medium sized compresssed gas nitrogen cylinder.


Doesn't this gas make you fall about laughing first which perhaps would be a clue to look out for when parked in the Aires.

Ha Ha Ha Ha. We're being robbed Agnes. Oooh! my sides.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

thegreatpan said:


> Having read the RCOA report I would agree that anaesthetic gas being used to render a van occupier unconsciousness is unlikely.
> 
> Oxygen in air is at about 21%. If this level is lowered by just a few %, a person can become unconscious. It would be easy & ceap to displace 5 - 10 % of a vans atmoshere with Nitrogen as this has the similar Vapour Density as air.
> 
> Volume of a van 4 x 3 x 2 metres 24 cubic meteres = 24,000 litres. 5% = 1200 litres, this is well within the cylinder capacity of a single medium sized compresssed gas nitrogen cylinder.


Hardly worth it for a a few hundred euros and a couple of passports (if you're lucky). We seem to be delving into James Bond fantasies again.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Doesn't this gas make you fall about laughing first which perhaps would be a clue to look out for when parked in the Aires.
> 
> Ha Ha Ha Ha. We're being robbed Agnes. Oooh! my sides.


Hi Pusser, no that's Nitrous oxide or laughing gas. Nitrogen just asphyxiates you. :lol:

Olley


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't this gas make you fall about laughing first which perhaps would be a clue to look out for when parked in the Aires.
> ...


One minute my self esteem has risen to new highs and then I get too excited, cock up and I am back to zero.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*AIRES*

We like thousands of others have used Aire De Campings throughout France for the last 5 years without any problems.I would be more worried about parking up in a lot of places in G.B!!


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Julie we have just travelled down through France and Spain and are still in Spain at the mo . We were feeling pleased we had made it with no problems as we were anxious about gas attacks etc .
We have just had a reply from Chapter on this site and he has said about his friends being scammed by someone flagging them down and then while the husband was distracted looking at the rear of the van, someone leaning in and using a hankerchief with ether on it placed over her face and stealing her bag. So don't pull over for anyone.

Russ


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rusky said:


> Hi Julie we have just travelled down through France and Spain and are still in Spain at the mo . We were feeling pleased we had made it with no problems as we were anxious about gas attacks etc .
> We have just had a reply from Chapter on this site and he has said about his friends being scammed by someone flagging them down and then while the husband was distracted looking at the rear of the van, someone leaning in and using a hankerchief with ether on it placed over her face and stealing her bag. So don't pull over for anyone.
> 
> Russ


No . . . . Please God No!!

Extract from the Royal College of Surgeons statement - has anyone actually bothered to read it???????????????????????????

"_Ether is an extremely pungent agent and a relatively weak anaesthetic by modern standards and has a very irritant affect on the air passages, causing coughing and sometimes vomiting. It takes some time to reach unconsciousness, even if given by direct application to the face on a cloth . . . ."_


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Don't bother Dave - you'll just wind yourself up and spoil your day.
Relax, put your feet up, have a nice drink and just ponder about exactly where you're going to fix that extra gas detector.   

I'm off to the Food & Drink Forum - much safer there.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Extract from the Royal College of Surgeons statement - has anyone actually bothered to read it???????????????????????????


CHOMP

Dougie.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

.....BUT...... just supposing the Israeli's have invented a gas to attack Palestinian caravans which knocks out the camels and drivers in seconds. This could have been stolen by Alfred Kyder, sold to the Real IRA who acted as a middleman for ETA whose representative left the canister laying on a beach in the South of France which was found by a group of North African criminals who realised it was the ideal tool to rob only British motorhomes of their valuables. Many a true word has been spoken in drivel. 8)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well I don't know where you got your latest fix from Pusser but I'd sure like to share it with you


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> Well I don't know where you got your latest fix from Pusser but I'd sure like to share it with you


Don't bash Pusser Tony.

I think he might have something there - though I shudder to think what!

Cheers


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Well I don't know where you got your latest fix from Pusser but I'd sure like to share it with you


Oh Ye of little faith


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have it suss'ed
It was a Walnt Whirl she had pushed in her face, and by the time she had finished it, the foul deed was done.
One could only comment on how lucky she was not to have choked on the wallnut.
Tel


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tel999 said:


> It was a Walnt Whirl she had pushed in her face, and by the time she had finished it, the foul deed was done.


That's the most likely scenario I've read so far. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

...and to effect their getaway they used the Indian Rope trick!!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> ...and to effect their getaway they used the Indian Rope trick!!


Now that's funny you should say that!
We were once camping in Spain when a little guy wandered onto our pitch carrying a length of rope. We were parked under an almond tree and being late autumn it was harvest time. I puzzled at what he was planning to do with the rope when suddenly he took hold of one end, looked up into the tree and tossed up the rope. I know it sounds far fetched but it's true - he then shinned up the rope and proceeded to knock all the almonds to the ground.
Unfortunately, as he climbed down the rope and reached the ground he trod on the collection of empty Pineau des Charentes bottles that we had carelessly left there from the previous night, fell and broke his neck so is no longer with us to confirm my story - I am destined to wander the world looking for another rope climber but alas, no luck yet. I am however getting through a lot of Pineau des Charentes.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Pineau des Charentes
Shush do not tell anyone of this drink - keep it all for those of us 'in the know'!!!


----------



## Regal (Sep 25, 2007)

tonyt said:


> bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > ...and to effect their getaway they used the Indian Rope trick!!
> ...


Naaaa Tony

Thats the old spanish rope trick

Cheers


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

aultymer said:


> Pineau des Charentes
> Shush do not tell anyone of this drink - keep it all for those of us 'in the know'!!!


Ever had any home-made, straight off Monsieur le Fermier's dusty shelves in the cellar! NECTAR OF THE GODS 

Worth a bit of 'Camping a la Ferme' just for the chance of a bottle or two.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Zebedee - yes    

In fact we find it so good we have arranged for an ex-colleague who retired last year to live in Charante just so we can visit him and his neighbours who come by the nectar in unlabled bottles. 

As altymer says though - keep it quiet - we don't want everyone to go and deplete our supplies do we :wink: 

Sue

P.S. sorry mods. This is totally off topic, but much more interesting than the original.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suenliam said:


> Zebedee - yes
> 
> In fact we find it so good we have arranged for an ex-colleague who retired last year to live in Charante just so we can visit him and his neighbours who come by the nectar in unlabled bottles.
> 
> ...


Don't worry Sue - I'll get us back on topic.

My mate who knows a chap who . . . . . . . . . . . second cousin . . . . . . . . . . . . . walks the dog for . . . . . . . . . . . . . cleaning lady's uncle . . . . . . . . . reckons that Pineau de Charantes is the culprit behind all these stories about gas attacks.

It's so delicious that after the third glass it slips down like nectar and you remember nothing else until the following morning.

He's not entirely wrong there either, and rarely a hangover - which is surprising.

Cheers


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> P.S. sorry mods. This is totally off topic, but much more interesting than the original.


I reckon the Mods have given up, switched the lights out & gone home. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm pleased I've stuck by my guns and totally boycotted this thread. 

Whats Pineau des Charentes??

come on, spill the beans

Is it as good as an Islay Malt?

PS Zeb I've found some Laphroaig quarter cask at £20.99. Can you beat that?

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

StAubyns said, "I'm pleased I've stuck by my guns and totally boycotted this thread.

Whats Pineau des Charentes??  >>>Google has lots of entries like this one<<< 

come on, spill the beans

Is it as good as an Islay Malt? *Very different so can't compare.*

PS Zeb I've found some Laphroaig quarter cask at £20.99. Can you beat that?" * No, but I equalled it, and got one for my mate for Christmas. *

Cheers


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I think that all the moderators have been *gassed* -

that's the only reason I can think of why we have been left undisturbed to drivel on.

Is "to drivel" actually a verb?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> I think that all the moderators have been *gassed* -
> 
> that's the only reason I can think of why we have been left undisturbed to drivel on.
> 
> Is "to drivel" actually a verb?


what? what happened? I've got a headache, and my wallet's gone.......

8)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bognormike said:


> what? what happened? I've got a headache, and my wallet's gone.......
> 
> 8)


Who's been a naughty boy then? Loitering with intent eh - you'll have Dougie after you but at the moment he's staking out B&Q car park (armed with half a dozen spare wallets).

ps - I know he's there cos I've just seen him :lol:


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey guys I was only passing on what I'd been told !


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks zeb

another drink to try... 8)

Geoff

heres the link to the whisky

http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/B-40-Laphroaig.aspx


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rusky said:


> Hey guys I was only passing on what I'd been told !


Nothing personal Russ of course. 

It's just that I (and a lot of others) are still waiting for the first bit of verifyable hard evidence.

So far there is NOTHING that can be used to prove or disprove the story, and even the most enthusiastic conspiracy theorist would expect a teensy shred of tangible evidence by now.

Even an advert in the local Spanish paper for "Breath holding classes" would do, since the villains presumably have to hold their breath during the robbery or they would wake up in bed with the victims - or be buried with them!!

Cheers


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

I know what you mean Zeb it just seemed scary as we are in Spain feeling chuffed with our selves for getting here safely and it happened to a friend of a member 'chapter'.

Cheers Russ


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rusky said:


> I know what you mean Zeb it just seemed scary as we are in Spain feeling chuffed with our selves for getting here safely and it happened to a friend of a member 'chapter'.
> 
> Cheers Russ


Every sympathy Russ. 

Even if you are 100% certain it's a load of utter cobblers, that little doubt lingers in your mind like a worm, and the more you try to forget or ignore it the more it niggles on the edge of your consciousness.

There's a psychological term for the condition but I can't remember what it is. Senility again! 

Cheers


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> There's a psychological term for the condition but I can't remember what it is


Fear.

Dougie.


----------

